# Power Query Connection Only Refresh



## wsnyder (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi all,

Using Excel 2016.

I have a connection only to a folder.
The refresh option is greyed out.

I created a reference query to the connection only query.
I created any needed transformations in the ETL Query and clicked Close & Load.

I created a new file in the folder
I tried to refresh in the Queries Pane but it is greyed out

I tried to refresh and refresh all through Data>>Connections
Still the list of files in the folder is not up-to-date.

I then went into Power Query Editor and clicked Refresh Preview
Now the list of files in the folder is up-to-date.

How do I get an up-to date list of files in the folder without going into Power Query Editor?

Thanks,
-w


----------



## GraH (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi,
Connection only queries get refreshed when they are referenced.
The preview window might not show this (cache is used)

So I'm guessing you are facing an issue with the reference or you are simply fooled by the UI.
Why are you saying the result is not refreshed?  How can you tell in the ETL query?


----------

